# Reformed Anglicans



## JM (Nov 6, 2006)

How many different governing bodies exist for Reformed Anglicans?


----------



## Hungus (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry for the pedantistry in this reply but: there is only one governing body for all Anglicans. You will find that the truer Anglican churches (which the board members here would consider at least to be in the "Reformed Tradition") will all be in communion with the African communion and the Worldwide Anglican Communion. Not that these are communions and not truly governing bodies. If you are asking how many "denominations" there are for anglicans who would be considered "reformed" there are then I know of 4:

The Anglican Church in America (ACA) http://www.acahome.org/
The Rt. Rev. Louis W. Falk - President
The Rt. Rev. George Langberg - President Elect

The Anglican Mission in America	(AMIA) http://www.anglicanmissioninamerica.org
The Rt. Rev. Charles H. Murphy III - President

The Anglican Province of America (APA) http://www.anglicanprovince.org/
The Rt. Rev. Walter Grundorf - Presiding Bishop

The Reformed Episcopal Church (REC) http://rechurch.org/recus/recus/index.html
The Rt. Rev. Leonard W. Riches - Presiding Bishop


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 6, 2006)

The Church of England in South Africa (CESA) is generally spoken of as being in the Reformed tradition; it is not the main Anglican denomination in SA. Of course Sydney Anglicans are sometimes referred to as Reformed or Calvinist, moreso perhaps by their opponents than by themselves. I would say that they have some significant deviations from the Reformed tradition, but they are mostly heading in the right direction.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 6, 2006)

Am I wrong in thinking that the REC is not in communion with Canterbury (i.e. "Worldwide Anglican Communion")? However, it seems they are now affiliated with some groups that are.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Nov 6, 2006)

I am somewhat connected to an AMiA congregation, and while they are conservative they are really far from Reformed. They recite creeds each week, but they are not really confessional (even to the 39 articles), don't hold to the doctrines of grace, liturgy is somewhat reformed in structure but the preaching and singing are not reformed. I saw the bishop once speak "in tongues". And the pastor has been receiving his theological training from what he described as and anglo-catholic perspective (he did say he is not crazy about it though.)

Most of the good folks in this congregation have come from charismatic backgrounds and are finding more depth (esp. in the historical nature of their liturgy) here than they've ever experienced. And I'm glad the Africans have stood up and fought for the authority of scripture. This is a good starting place for reformation, but there is still a lot of work to do.


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 6, 2006)

CJ_Chelpka said:


> This is a good starting place for reformation, but there is still a lot of work to do.



 
Your whole post describes much of my experience of conservative Anglicanism.


----------



## Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that the REC is not in communion with Canterbury (i.e. "Worldwide Anglican Communion")? However, it seems they are now affiliated with some groups that are.



The REC is in communion with the African Diocese but please do not confuse the Worldwide Anglican Communion with the Worldwide Anglican Communion  both groups are using the name these days, so I apologize for my looseness in terms. The WWAC I am referring to typically is the ecclesia semper reformanda group not the lets throw out Biblical theology group (ECUSA, Canterbury et al). I am of the belief that most of the WWAC would not be dreadfully upset if ECUSA and Canterbury left on a spaceship with the other loonies (my personal opinion)

Regarding the AMiA understand it is a missionary organization and for the most part mission organizations are unfortunately more lax than what we might prefer with a great deal more diversity than we might desire (again I am being polite and stating a personal opinion)

I know little of the South African Denominations. 

Pray for the Anglican communion in general.


----------

